# Any bowyers out there?



## Stihl051master (May 2, 2010)

Hello, 
Just wondering if any of you are into bowmaking. Here's a laminated hybrid longbow I made last winter. 



















I'm hoping I get to try it out on a real deer next fall.


----------



## deeker (May 2, 2010)

Wipe the deers nose.

Nice looking bow.

I have a friend...(news flash to some here)...a Dan Perry who makes custom long bows. And he holds several shooting (distance) records.

Keep posting!!!!

Kevin


----------



## fubar2 (May 3, 2010)

I would almost trade a gonad if someone could tell me exactly how Ben Pearson made the old Jet line of bows.


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

The Ben Pearson Jets were all glass weren't they?


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

deeker said:


> Wipe the deers nose.
> 
> Nice looking bow.
> 
> ...



I think the deer was still sniffling from a vicious attack it suffered. My sister got me the target for Christmas, and when she brought the thing out her lab leaped about 10 feet and ripped a chunk out of its nose - it was hilarious! 

Do you shoot the traditional equipment too?


----------



## deeker (May 3, 2010)

Stihl051master said:


> I think the deer was still sniffling from a vicious attack it suffered. My sister got me the target for Christmas, and when she brought the thing out her lab leaped about 10 feet and ripped a chunk out of its nose - it was hilarious!
> 
> Do you shoot the traditional equipment too?



No sir. I have killed two deer with recurves in the late '70's.

But as my bow making friend Dan Perry say's "I use a bow with training wheels".


----------



## indiansprings (May 3, 2010)

I started with recurve equipment almost 34 years ago. An old Bear recurve with Browning fiberglass arrows. Spent a heck of lot of time in a huge old white oak just about 1/2 mile from the house, no fancy stand just a old pallet drug up into the tree and cobbled to some limbs. Lost alot of arrows, shot at alot of deer but didn't have any success for a couple of years. At sixteen saved up and bought a Bear Blacktail compund bow, 45.00, wanted the Whitetail model but at 69.00 it was just too expensive. Killed my first archery deer with that little bow, wish I had kept it. Over the years, graduated through many bows, Browning Accelerator, Jennings Model T, Proline Point Blanks, and for the last ten or twelve years have shot Matthews compounds.
I have been very blessed to get to hunt all over due to the industry I was in, I've got to take Elk, Whitetail, Mule Deer, Wild Hogs, and Turkey with a bow.
I almost hunt exclusively with a bow anymore, only use the rifles for paper and vermin like coyotes and crows. At this age and condition I almost have to take advantage of the 80 percent let off, but wish I had used traditional archery methods alot more than I did, you can be very proud of the game you take with the traditional archery methods, much more challenging than modern methods. Great post, keep posting, may you have good luck this fall.
Rep sent for a good post, excellent craftmanship on the bow!


----------



## fubar2 (May 3, 2010)

Stihl051master said:


> The Ben Pearson Jets were all glass weren't they?



Yes but they have like oriented strands of heavy ? glass fibers in them. I'd love to have that recipe. They were cheap and almost indestructible.


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

fubar2 said:


> Yes but they have like oriented strands of heavy ? glass fibers in them. I'd love to have that recipe. They were cheap and almost indestructible.



Ok, I know what you mean. I had a Bear bow that was made the same way when I was a kid. You've got the indestructible part right for sure!


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments! I had these pics on my desktop so I figured I'd throw them up and see if anyone else was into the traditional bows or bowmaking. 

I'm not a total newbie to trad archery. I shot longbows and recurves A LOT when I was younger, and of course then switched over to the high tech bows and my training wheels. For me it just got to the point of just too much "gadgetry." Stabilizers, drop away rests, multiple sight pins, releases, etc. Being a mechanical sort of person I just saw too many potential there for failure. Forget your release or bang your sight off a tree in the dark on the way in and the hunts over. I figure my fingers and eyes are all still attached so that's much better for me b/c I tend to forget and/or break things. 

Getting into making the bows was cool too. Lots to learn for sure. A buddy and I went half and half on some extra equipment we needed which helped a lot too.


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> I started with recurve equipment almost 34 years ago. An old Bear recurve with Browning fiberglass arrows. Spent a heck of lot of time in a huge old white oak just about 1/2 mile from the house, no fancy stand just a old pallet drug up into the tree and cobbled to some limbs. Lost alot of arrows, shot at alot of deer but didn't have any success for a couple of years. At sixteen saved up and bought a Bear Blacktail compund bow, 45.00, wanted the Whitetail model but at 69.00 it was just too expensive. Killed my first archery deer with that little bow, wish I had kept it. Over the years, graduated through many bows, Browning Accelerator, Jennings Model T, Proline Point Blanks, and for the last ten or twelve years have shot Matthews compounds.
> I have been very blessed to get to hunt all over due to the industry I was in, I've got to take Elk, Whitetail, Mule Deer, Wild Hogs, and Turkey with a bow.
> I almost hunt exclusively with a bow anymore, only use the rifles for paper and vermin like coyotes and crows. At this age and condition I almost have to take advantage of the 80 percent let off, but wish I had used traditional archery methods alot more than I did, you can be very proud of the game you take with the traditional archery methods, much more challenging than modern methods. Great post, keep posting, may you have good luck this fall.
> Rep sent for a good post, excellent craftmanship on the bow!




 That's awesome that you had the opportunity to hunt so many types of game! Nothing wrong with the compounds either - heck I used them for years . I was a bit "off" when I started though. I was the only one in my family to bowhunt. I actually shot compound for a long time fingers with no sights! Around here it is pretty much jungle thick and I always have kept my shots close, so I don't feel I'm at too much of a disadvantage. 

I did have a beautiful 8 point that I had never seen previously standing broadside looking away at another buck coming in at 35 yards. Now, I've gotta tell ya that I was really wishing I had the old Hoyt in my hands at that moment! But, there was just no way I was going to risk a long shot like that and risk wounding a deer, giant buck or not.


----------



## Arrowhead (May 3, 2010)

VERY NICE!!! That is a gorgeous bow! Whats the draw weight and whats it made of? I started with an old Bear 55lb recurve that was handed down from my father. I harvested my first 2 deer with it 20 years ago. I use the bow now for bowfishing. My first compound was in 1992 it was a PSE which I still have. I've had PSE, Golden Eagle, several Matthews and finally settled on the Bowtech Mity-Mite. Its a 2005 bow. In my opinion they were years ahead of Matthews. I been thinking of taking the old recurve back to the woods this year. My fear is a monster buck at 30-35 yards, I would never think of a shot that far with the recurve. The bow is capable..... but not me. LOL


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> VERY NICE!!! That is a gorgeous bow! Whats the draw weight and whats it made of? I started with an old Bear 55lb recurve that was handed down from my father. I harvested my first 2 deer with it 20 years ago. I use the bow now for bowfishing. My first compound was in 1992 it was a PSE which I still have. I've had PSE, Golden Eagle, several Matthews and finally settled on the Bowtech Mity-Mite. Its a 2005 bow. In my opinion they were years ahead of Matthews. I been thinking of taking the old recurve back to the woods this year. My fear is a monster buck at 30-35 yards, I would never think of a shot that far with the recurve. The bow is capable..... but not me. LOL



LOL! That's the fear I had too... and then that's exactly what happened! I got over it though, no shot no worries - maybe he'll be even bigger next year. 

I used a green mountain camo blank to make the riser. For the core, I used action bamboo and superactionwood laminates. I used a .030 carbon strip under the glass on the back, and glass on the belly. I used black glass because I couldn't decide what veneer I would like on my limbs, AND I thought the black would look nice and classic with the green on the riser, AND I really just liked the look of a lot of the Bear bows that have the black glass and wanted mine to look like that. I used a black white black phoenelic stack for my tip overlays so I could use a fast flite string. 

The bow is 62# draw weight at my 30" draw, 57# @28".


----------



## Stihl051master (May 3, 2010)

I pretty much used a drum sander and then files and sandpaper to shape the grip to my hand. I like a little lower wrist position (if you've ever gotten feather cuts on your fingers you know what I mean). I was going to do a leather wrap on the handle, but I like the wood grain pattern too much to cover it, so I used a round file and cut finger and a thumb groove to fit my hand, and then stippled the grip for non-slippage using a dremel, a small diamond ball bit, and nerves of steel b/c one slip up and I would ef up a WHOLE lot of work ...LOL


----------



## fubar2 (May 4, 2010)

A very nice bow you have built. Be sure and give it a taste of blood this fall.


----------



## ShoerFast (May 4, 2010)

Fantastic Craftsmanship!  

Shot a Martin Hatfield for years, 85# @ 30" draw as ordered from Cabalies custom shop (not a custom bow) . 

Took more elk with it then deer, but broke it last July, brought a tear to my eye. 

Found a Martin Hunter that draws 75# @ 30" , lighter then the Hatfield by a margin, 2 #'s 4ozs! 

Showed her 2 bulls last fall, she was ready! But I made a few mistakes with those ol-timers. 

Shooting a Martin is as close to shooting a custom as a factory is going to get, i am told, there is something magical about releasing an arrow from a smooth traditional bow! 

Good Job! 


Me and my Martin, it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Stihl051master (May 4, 2010)

Those Martins are nice bows for sure. I currently also have an Old 67# Bear Polar, a Blackhawk Scorpion, a Bear Alaskan, and an old Bear Cub too. I had another Alaskan but I gave it to my friend's wife so she could shoot too. The bows seem to accumulate just like the saws do. 

One thing I would like to do some day is give Elk hunting a try. They have some (very) limited elk hunting in Michigan, but it's once in a lifetime if you get drawn, then you have to hire a guide, etc. Lots of stuff. I am truly lucky to be able to walk out my back door and go deer hunting though, so I can't complain a bit. 

I haven't really shot any of my other bows since I built mine. I figure I must have done ok on mine if it'll outshoot my Bears... they know a thing or two about making a bow, I bet they've made a couple over the years...LOL!


----------



## ShoerFast (May 14, 2010)

This thread inspired a project for some kids I get to mentor, a true blessing! 

We made several knives out of horseshoes, so now we get to put them to work!

These are made from mountain sage brush, strung with some artificial seniwe, and will shoot a sage-arrow all of 20' if the wind is right! 











Thanks!


----------



## scattergun13 (May 14, 2010)

I shoot Black Widow recurves and #### Robertson longbows. Check out Traditional Bowhunter magazine, you'll love it.


----------



## Stihl051master (May 15, 2010)

ShoerFast said:


> This thread inspired a project for some kids I get to mentor, a true blessing!
> 
> We made several knives out of horseshoes, so now we get to put them to work!
> 
> ...





 Awesome!!!


----------



## Stihl051master (May 15, 2010)

scattergun13 said:


> I shoot Black Widow recurves and #### Robertson longbows. Check out Traditional Bowhunter magazine, you'll love it.



Traditional Bowhunter is a great magazine, I am a subscriber and usually end up sitting down and reading the thing cover to cover the day it comes. 

I am going to be building a 68" R/D longbow in the next few weeks. I can post up some pics of the finished product or some along the way pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

I dabble in osage self and sinew backed bows!


----------



## Stihl051master (May 15, 2010)

Thats a very impressive buck there, Rope. Did you get him with one of your own bows?


----------



## ropensaddle (May 15, 2010)

Stihl051master said:


> Thats a very impressive buck there, Rope. Did you get him with one of your own bows?



Lol no I wish used my Mathews mq1! I will take another pic of the bow soon!


----------



## PURPLEBOWYER (Jun 5, 2010)

Dont let the handle fool you,I have made a couple of bamboo backed selfbows out of osage.One broke on me and the other is officially retired,Im shooting a 55#longbow built by a good friend for the last few years.Some day Ill get another stave and try to draw down another.I also have a damon howat recurve,a Dan Quillian longbow and a Great Plainsman longbow


----------



## tree md (Jun 5, 2010)

Very nice looking bow!

Great pics Shoe!

I started out with a recurve back in the 70's. One of my very first memories is of shooting my little blue Bear recurve. My dad was a bowhunter and had me a recurve before I could even walk and talk. I shot them for years and still do occasionally. I hear ya on the compounds being gear intensive. Something gets bumped or forget your release and your hunt is over. I have only hunted with a bow for several years now. Been many moons since I took a deer with a rifle. I find that I am leaning further and further towards traditional archery. I just have one goal to accomplish before I do so and that is to take a P&Y with my compound. After that I intend to go traditional. I have two Ben Pearson recurves. One is my dad's old hunting recurve. 

I started hunting with an old 50# Shakespeare recurve in the early 80's then bought my first target compound in about 86. I bought my first compound hunting rig in 88 and started hunting with one from that point on. Would love to try making my own bows. I have made a couple self bows but nothing like what you have made. When I hit the lottery I intend to do all the things I want like learning how to be a bowyer and hunting all the time.


----------



## Stihl051master (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm no expert but if you do decide to try your hand at making some bows PM and I bet I can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 10, 2010)

Stihl051master said:


> I'm no expert but if you do decide to try your hand at making some bows PM and I bet I can steer you in the right direction.



Quality stave #1, cured properly one continuous growth ring a raise your knots, then horse rasp belly and shape, then tiller. Go kill a nice diamond back rattler and buy some good hyde glue for applying the snakeskin. Sinue backing is the harder part imo but if you have good quality osage a self bow is awesome. Anyone experiencing breaking of there bow usually did not follow the growth ring proper or started with low quality wood or a combination of both imo. I can overdraw a osage done proper and it won't break.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 10, 2010)

tree md said:


> Very nice looking bow!
> 
> Great pics Shoe!
> 
> ...



Hit that lotto and call me bro I need a rich hunting partner lol. If I were you cut some straight logs of osage plentiful in your area and coat the ends with elmers glue and set in a cool dry place a couple years. If you get two large straight non limby butt logs sealed and curing I will show you how for a couple good staves!


PS: I have another p&y found for next year bro! Killing him will be a challenge though


----------

